# 3 Young Boys for Adoption - Toronto, Canada



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Sniff*
If there was any way possible to keep these boys I would, they are amazing little men! But with Sweetie's surprise of the Sugarbabies, it just cannot happen...sigh. 

The boys are young, but not sure how young as they were fed really poorly and lived in crittertrail cages for their life. When they were babies it was only 1 crittertrail for 4 rats, then they were moved to 2 rats per crittertrail :doh: 

but for all their beginnings they are sweet, quiet boys, who slink up for cuddles and strokes. They act like the nicest of girls, not brash rude little boys which they should be at this age... :lol:

I've only had them for 2 weeks but they really didn't need much "work". They are all easy to catch and pickup. Hold still when I hold them up and kiss their mouth...they put up with all sorts of "abuse" from me. LOL

Dexter who was in with Sweetie and is daddy-o to the Sugarbabies is a little more wary then the other 2, but not much really. He wasn't handled as much as the poor PEW's by their 4 year old owner. 

All the boys are well, except for Leon occasionally gets a bit of a porphy nose under stress (no sneezing or anything else). He injured his paw soon after he got here and he was porphy from the discomfort. He had a clean nose until I put him up for his photoshoot and a little came back. Poor Leon was farther back in his socialization because he avoided everyone so he wouldnt' get bumped. He now crawls under my cheek/neck for cuddles. 

But enough of my blathering, meet the lovely boys  
Luke is now 250 grams, and Leon is now 262 grams...they are very very bonded and must be adopted together...Dexter likes his new roommates but if necessary I can adopt him out with Moshi his son. :mrgreen: 









Brudders









All 3









Leon

















Luke or Lucas if we are being more formal :roll:

















Dexter








Lookee what I did...I flattened a rat


----------

